# Raising Quail.



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

I live in South West Michigan and am interterested in raising some Quail. These would be "personal use" dog training birds. Does anyone raise or know of anyone that raises birds in this general area? I would like to check out someone else's operation before investing in equipment/pens for myself.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Flash01


----------



## critter trapper (Feb 9, 2004)

If you are only raising quail to train a dog or two you are better off buying them. Quail are not easy to raise. It could be a very costly experience. If it is that you would like to just have birds on hand for training then just build a pen and buy adult birds to keep on hand. Chicks are very tempature sensitve and there is alot of illness that can be detrimental if you do not catch it quickly and you have to know what you are looking for. Overcrowding is always a problem and stress can can cause birds to pile at a young age and then you will have lots of dead birds that you can do nothing with. Diseases are very common in pen raised birds and range from coccicidoisis, respiratory, worms, blackhead and many more.


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

I attached a link to Curt Johnson's preserve Rolling Hills over , he's a great guy and runs a nice place. He is in the Marcellus, MI/SW MI you should talk to him first. I've bought Quail chics from Curt in the past. However, as previously mentioned it may be better to just build a pen and keep a few around. In fact it would probably even be less expensive.(?) 

http://www.rollinghillshunting.com/


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

I raised coturnix for a few years and had very good luck. It will take you some time and loss of birds to get it down but they are a very quick maturing bird. I started off with incubating eggs that I purchased and went from there. They mature and start laying eggs a lot earlier then other quail. Once I got a brood going 50-100 birds I could keep 2 120 egg incubators going full time. I do have to say it was nice being able to shoot as many birds as I wanted in a training session :evil:.
However I was very active in field trialing and would use on average 20-30 birds per week and sell about that as well. If you are looking at using a lot of birds and training year around and don't mind investing a few hundred dollars then go for it. But just remember that you will loose some birds in the beginning.


----------



## lssu-laker (Feb 24, 2009)

I have kept quail the past few summers on my place. I just buy adult birds, condition them to the pen, and work them all summer.

nodakoutdoors.com/viewtopic.php?=42253

The above link is to photos of my "jonnyhouse". It keeps the birds, and doubles as a recall pen. I found the plans in a issue of _Pointing Dog Journal. _It is a real easy build.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

I have raised quail but now prefer to buy them. As others have said, it is expensive and often frustrating. Also, if you do not have enough room for a large flight pen to condition the birds you may have issues with dogs catching them instead of pointing/flushing. 

I bought a couple dozen last summer and used a recall house. In September I kicked the remaining birds out and expected the predators to get them. I saw a few during pheasant season and a covey of 8 last sunday morning. I'm amazed they made it through the winter but I guess the habitat work is paying off.


----------

